# AMF Roadmaster SkyRider  - woman - ca 1962 - found in France



## JulienDéVé (May 31, 2015)

Hi,

I'm from France and found that bike. I've found that it was from the early 60's or, maybe the end of the 50's since it's the one with a "star" crankset.
The bike seems to be the bike of a U.S. soldier that had worked in a U.S. base in France (in the Loiret department) indeed there is a "Fort campbell 1963" sticker on the rear mudguard.
The serial number is P429296.

Would you confirm this datation ?

Thanks for any help you could provide me about the production year.

Before :






After :


----------



## partsguy (May 31, 2015)

Sure is a beauty! AMF bikes are hard to date precisely, you're about on the money.


----------

